
Remote-Controlled Ball Holds Potential Delights - FluidDjango
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/22/technology/personaltech/remote-controlled-ball-holds-potential-delights-state-of-the-art.html?_r=1&ref=technology
======
unwind
The article talks about an included app that lets you remote-control the ball
with your phone, while also enabling the phone's camera so you can film any
pets' interactions with the ball.

[http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sphero+cat&o...](http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sphero+cat&oq=sphero+cat&aq=f&aqi=g1g-s2&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=488l1302l0l1394l10l6l0l0l0l0l233l974l0.5.1l6l0)
is the result on YouTube, focusing on cats for no particular reason other than
that it reminded me of the classica application of laster pointer tech as a
cat toy.

So far, the results are not very impressive. :)

------
jgrahamc
A very interesting project.

I've been interested in rolling ball robots for sometime after reading about
Roball
[http://www.gel.usherbrooke.ca/laborius/projects/Roball/index...](http://www.gel.usherbrooke.ca/laborius/projects/Roball/index.html)

I would be very interested to see a tear down of one of these, or
alternatively, if the developers want to send me one I'll be happy to tear it
down and blog about it :-)

~~~
gallamine
You can sort of see the concept in this blog post:
<http://www.gosphero.com/sphero-with-his-chariot>

It's unlike the Roball project, in that Sphero's actuators don't appear to be
affixed to the shell. It's very much "hamster in ball"-like. Another helpful
video here: <http://www.gosphero.com/sphero-sneak-peak-video>

------
gallamine
Ian Bernstein, the founder at Orbotix, has been around on the amateur robotics
scene for a very long time. He started a popular BEAM robotics website many
years ago (<http://beam-online.com/>). I took a lot of inspiration from him
during my highschool years. It's great to see folks like this making waves
with actual hardware (the very neat AR Drone from Parrot also comes to mind).
They were part of the Boulder Tech Stars summer program
(<http://www.gosphero.com/techstars-boulder-demo-day-is-here>).

While some folks might scoff at the product, keep in mind all of the potential
uses for smart phones interfacing with robotics and hardware in the real
world. I think this is just the beginning. Toys are a gateway drug :)

------
alexhawdon
I'm from Yorkshire, so I'm quite tight with money, but I'm sure this is well
over the 'impulse buy' threshold for all but the 1%.

If I'm going to spend $130 on something, I want to be a little convinced that
I'll still enjoy using it after an hour. A remote controlled ball? I don't
think so.

------
kokey
If an Apple app can control this ball, surely the inPulse from
<http://www.getinpulse.com/> should be able to get Apple to approve bluetooth
control for them?

------
atomical
I sent them an e-mail telling them the price point is all wrong a while back.
The majority of smart phone owners aren't going to pay over $40 for a smart
phone toy.

------
prabhu-pd
they should make these into car wheels and drive cars with smartphones

------
colinm
Will Americans really buy any crap?

~~~
FluidDjango
That was the observation of P. T. Barnum over 100 years ago (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P._T._Barnum> ).

I've not head behavioral economists' studies that cast doubt on it. The
classic case of marketing > sense: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_rock>

